# Staring BMQ in July 2007?? Roll Call!!



## Keebler (23 Apr 2007)

I just got word that i am headed to St Jeans on July 13th/14th for BMQ starting the 16th. Anyone else going?? If so, what trades and where are you coming from?

Im heading from Vancouver and Navy - Hull Technician 

Cant wait!!


_Edited to change topic title to reflect all BMQs staring in July 2007. Vern._


----------



## Keebler (30 Apr 2007)

Wow, is noone going to BMQ for July 16th? Or maybe just not on this site!!


----------



## Rowshambow (30 Apr 2007)

It is Called St Jean, not St Jeans, although I am sure the Quebecers would love to hear you call it that! Maybe people are going, they jsut don't want to reply!


----------



## Blindspot (1 May 2007)

Rowshambow said:
			
		

> It is Called St Jean, not St Jeans, although I am sure the Quebecers would love to hear you call it that! Maybe people are going, they jsut don't want to reply!



Well, the "s" would be silent, wouldn't it? So Quebecers wouldn't hear it, would they?


----------



## Keebler (1 May 2007)

Rowshambow said:
			
		

> It is Called St Jean, not St Jeans, although I am sure the Quebecers would love to hear you call it that! Maybe people are going, they jsut don't want to reply!



Since this thread is now a spelling check   "jsut" is actually spelt "just"

Didn't know my spelling of St. Jean would offend people of the french language, please forgive my terrible mistake   ;D


----------



## Canadian2cool (1 May 2007)

im going a month ahead of you guys, i start june 17, and im infantry


----------



## Rowshambow (1 May 2007)

You are right, my bad on the spelling of "just", ya sometimes people get mad at spelling of thier towns, who would have thought.


----------



## stealthylizard (1 May 2007)

Still too early to know.  They are getting around to pulling up my VFS files, and should be getting back to me shortly.  I still need to do the CFAT, interview, medical, and all that fun stuff.  I am hoping it will be happening soon enough.


----------



## smoke (2 May 2007)

Im still to early to know also.. 

mabye though I hope so


----------



## STING (3 May 2007)

I'll be leaving for ST. Jeans from Vancouver for BMQ starting July 16 ... Infantry PPCLI ... 

   See you there ....   ^-^ ....


----------



## Keebler (3 May 2007)

Im leaving from Vancouver as well, we may end up being on the same flight. When are you getting sworn in? or has that already been done?


----------



## Vardy (3 May 2007)

Hello,

I'm on the July 16 BMQ as well - Going for Combat Engineer

Look forward to seeing all you guys and gals there!

Vardy


----------



## Keebler (3 May 2007)

Another from BC, CFRC Vancouver have been busy this go around!!   Glad to see some others going too. Lets keep in touch, maybe we will all be on the same flight too.


----------



## rene_arsenualt (5 May 2007)

wow looks like my favorite is ARMY.ca site lol im on the july 16th BMQ as well

Trade line tech 

leaveing from Edmonton july 14th

sworn in sometime in june havent got the exact date


----------



## Hedgehog18 (5 May 2007)

I'm still waiting for my testing but i am pretty sure i am going for June 18th (great b-day  gift) I'm going infantry and coming from Halifax


----------



## Keebler (5 May 2007)

Just a question, how can you be sure you are going for June 18th if you havent even done your testing??


----------



## Romulus (5 May 2007)

Crongrats everyone, I've got my medical scheduled for Friday. Hopefully I'll be able to get in around that time. Just wondering Keebler, seeing as I'm also coming from Vancouver. When did you complete your medical? and what kind of wait time did you have between testing completion and bmq notification? O ya, I'm going combat engineer also


CHIMO


----------



## Keebler (5 May 2007)

Took a long time for my whole process to be completed, but once your at the medical stage it goes pretty quick. I believe my medical was sent on March 13th and it came back and they merit listed me on March 26th. So a couple weeks or so.  I got my call on April 20th for the job offer with the dates for BMQ etc.  I believe your trade choice may get offers quicker than mine as my trade was not even hiring till the new fiscal year which started April 1.  So i wouldnt be surprised if you heard from CFRC Vancouver within a couple weeks after your Medical gets back from the east. Would be great to see another from BC...so far 3 of us heading from BC. Not that it means we will all be on the same course as their could be more than one, but good I would suspect we will all be heading on the same plane at least. Good luck to you!!


----------



## Romulus (5 May 2007)

Sounds about right, hopefully I'll be in the same boat as you. When I get my dates I'll defiantly give you a buzz to let you know if I'll be there too.


----------



## Canadian2cool (5 May 2007)

hedge if you do get in for that time, ill be there aswell for bmq, and im joining for infantry aswell


----------



## stealthylizard (5 May 2007)

Darn it, going back to the oilfield in a few weeks.  I hope the recruiters get back to me soon to set up my testing, or it will delay me quite significantly, since I work at least 4 weeks at a time, with one week off.  I was told we only have one job so far this summer, so either I take it, or sit at home until next fall/winter, which then pretty much obligates me to working as long as I can, so I don't lose my posting to someone else.


----------



## aesop081 (5 May 2007)

Canadian2cool said:
			
		

> hedge if you do get in for that time, ill be there aswell for bmq, and im joining for infantry aswell



Lets face it...you have no idea when you are going to BMQ


----------



## Lord ReZ (5 May 2007)

I'm going sometime this July in Edmonton for my BMQ.

It's going to be fun


----------



## rene_arsenualt (6 May 2007)

god don't eat Chinese then go for a run its no good  :-X


----------



## chappyk (7 May 2007)

I will be at Basic in St. Jean for the 18th of June, and will be training as a Med Tec.  I will be one of the older guys..  See you guys there.


----------



## Jessop (7 May 2007)

told by the recruiters i'm goin to St. Jean for the 16th of July.  trade is Armoured Soldier.  looking forward to meeting all of you guys!
I'm from Waterloo, Ontario


----------



## CF_Lifer (8 May 2007)

Have my CFAT scheduled for Thursday. I only handed my papers in on the 27th! 
I'm going for Infantry, and July 16th, 5 weeks from now, seems like a reasonable date. 
Hope you see you guys there! If not, later on, around the Mega.


----------



## rene_arsenualt (8 May 2007)

thats high hopes i got my papers in dec 1st and i waited 5 months


----------



## stealthylizard (8 May 2007)

I sent mine in beginning of March, and haven't even got my testing dates yet, but they have to do my VFS as well.


----------



## STING (8 May 2007)

CF_Lifer said:
			
		

> Have my CFAT scheduled for Thursday. I only handed my papers in on the 27th!
> I'm going for Infantry, and July 16th, 5 weeks from now, seems like a reasonable date.
> Hope you see you guys there! If not, later on, around the Mega.



   Sorry Man ... If you haven't done your medical or interview by now your not gonna make the July 16 BMQ . I had all my testing done in March and i got my job offer last week . You're going to wait out for a while yet ... If things go smooth for you your looking at maybe Sept. BMQ.


----------



## Josh1r (9 May 2007)

Hey everyone.

I have my Interview on thrusday the 10th of May and my medical on the 6th of June. Do you think I will be able to make it for July recruitment ?? I am applying as Infantry. Anyways I will check this post tomorrow because I need to start going to be earlyer :boring: Good night all


----------



## Canadian2cool (9 May 2007)

sry dude, i dont think youd be able to make it in time, perhaps on the next one


----------



## Josh1r (9 May 2007)

I guess there are two factors Involved which will determine that. Fate (I am a strong believer) and Luck. Getting my yellow belt of kung fu on saturday, so the physical aspect is not going to be an issue. Whereas the sleep or lack there of will be a major issue and I will definatelly have to Improve my cardio, I have been doing runs of 3.5 miles (5.6K) on a treadmill, trying to run 7-8 Mph and using inclination. As we all know a treadmill can hardly mimic a real life 13.5 Kilometer Jog. Anyways I will cross my fingers and hope for the best, GOOD LUCK ALL!!


----------



## rene_arsenualt (9 May 2007)

wow this topic is way off course lol no pun intended i thought this was for people on the July 16Th BMQ ???? 

on another note "As we all know a treadmill can hardly mimic a real life 13.5 Kilometer Jog."

the 13km that we have to do is with a 40-60 pound ruck sack if ya don't know what that is google.ca it and its a fast walking pace not a jog.

I'm not sure on how far we have to be able to jog i think its 5km but do not quote me on that for i have not done the BMQ yet


----------



## Josh1r (9 May 2007)

Okay thanks because I was under the impression that we were going to have to jog 13 km.. Haha.. Thanks for clearing that up with me. Yeah it did kind of get off topic you are right, I guess it happened because I was just wondering if I would be able to make it for July 16th BMQ. Having my medical on June 6th is making me worry weather I will make it for summertime recruite that is where I got off topic, but It is still (on topic) seeing as it was in reference to the July 16th BMQ. I have my interview tomorrow I will try to get more information thanks though Just thought maybe someone knew how it worked..


----------



## Keebler (9 May 2007)

As for making it on July 16 BMQ, you will just have to wait and see. The courses fill up quickly from what i understand and they run them a couple times a month, so it wont be long im sure. Maybe not for July, maybe august or september but hang in there, you will get your call when everything is said and done. On another note, your physcial aspect has nothing to do with how quickly you will get sent to BMQ. Those may be some questions to ask in your interview tomorrow and the recruiter will be sure to answer them for you.

Back on topic....


----------



## Josh1r (9 May 2007)

Thanks keebler  I will post a msg in here if I can make it for July 16th. Good luck to you all ;D


----------



## rene_arsenualt (9 May 2007)

i have just received an email from the recruiter's ... enrolment letter the set date for me is June 29Th for the swearing in and July 16Th start date for the BMQ


----------



## Brett (9 May 2007)

STING said:
			
		

> Sorry Man ... If you haven't done your medical or interview by now your not gonna make the July 16 BMQ . I had all my testing done in March and i got my job offer last week . You're going to wait out for a while yet ... If things go smooth for you your looking at maybe Sept. BMQ.



I have to agree with you only a little bit on that one sting. It all depends on how busy they are at the recruiting center. It has become apparant that some people have waiting a lot longer for their proccess to be complete, where as others simply go one sleep and they're in. It took me almost exactly 4 mos down to the day from the time I handed my papers in until the time I was sworn in. Some people started late april and are already getting sworn in within weeks to come. It depends on how busy they are at the cfrc.

but then again, handing in your forms and _ just _ starting your proccess at this time is leaving your chances of getting in for bmq this summer slim. You should have started it months ago just to play it safe.

however I won't play the pessismist here. Good luck to you, and let's hope Sting and I are both wrong  :


----------



## Josh1r (9 May 2007)

Yeah, well I handed in my application on Februrary 24th, got my call for my apptitude test last week and passed it this week, have my interview tomorrow night. so like you said they must have been busy, anyhow does anyone know what the average time is from the day you pass your medical to the day the recruitment center gets the information back from ottawa?


----------



## rene_arsenualt (9 May 2007)

took mine about 4 weeks but it could take longer and it could take less time there is no standard time really


----------



## Josh1r (9 May 2007)

darn.. Well I will find out all that I can and repost as soon as I know what is going on thanks for your post


----------



## Josh1r (11 May 2007)

Hey all.

So I went to the recruiter today, everything checked out nicely, I have changed my job selection from weapons tech to Infantry. The recruiter told me that my medical information will be sent to ottawa and should be back in rougly 4 days! She told me during the interview that the army trys to keep people who speak the same language together ie: english / french. Seeing as there are a bunch of you'se coming from Alberta for BMQ on the 16th, I truly hope I get signed in for the for the 16th's of July's BMQ. 

Anyhow, I will most likely be posted with the RCR (Royal Canadian Regiment) - Petawawa :'( but thats life, I will try to be transfered to somewhere else such as Valcartier or Alberta. For the moment I will take it one day at a time, I will let you all know when I get the good/bad news. Anyhow i'm staying possitive. 

GOOD LUCK to ALL of you


----------



## Canadian2cool (11 May 2007)

hey whats wrong with pet? there english there, valcartier is french mainly, plus ill eventually be station in pet


----------



## Josh1r (11 May 2007)

Nothing is wrong with pet, I would just prefer to be somewhere thats not so small.. Yes I know it is close to Ottawa, Toronto and Montreal.. But seeing as I live in MTL non of these places appeal to me. I am English, but I am also bilingual and would like to come out of the army speak fluent french so I do belive the transfer to Valcartier would be usefull.

Anyhow The only reasson I made a point about Pet was that I know a girl who grew up on the base there and said it was a hole. Personally Id rather be next to Quebec city because French girls are EASY .. LOL okay enough said. no affence btw.


----------



## Canadian2cool (11 May 2007)

ok, pet is only like a 2 hour drive to ottawa, and roughly 4.5 to mtl, and 5ish to toronto


----------



## rene_arsenualt (11 May 2007)

i spent 7 years in pet nothing wrong with that place high school sucked my left nut... rapids are fun to swim in and beaches all around the point, black bear theres lots of places to skip school lol


----------



## rene_arsenualt (14 May 2007)

Ok i got a question. How many people on the July 16th BMQ are going Lineman for their trade.


----------



## Brett (14 May 2007)

Very good Librarian.

Rene:

   I'm on a July 3 BMQ. Not sure if it's going to provoke anything, but thought I'd get that out there


----------



## Brett (14 May 2007)

This topic has jumped from many different bmq dates. But this is true, it _ should _ go back on topic.  :crybaby:


----------



## armyvern (14 May 2007)

In the hopes of avoiding the start-up of another thread to discuss yet another date for BMQ course dates and attendance in Jul 07, I am going to edit the name of this one to read "Staring BMQ in July 2007?? Roll Call!!"

That way, all Jul BMQs can be kept together, saving precious bandwidth!!

The Librarian
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## rene_arsenualt (14 May 2007)

Brett : copy that... what trade


----------



## AverageJoe (14 May 2007)

One of you guys from an earlier Start date ask for a delay  >

I'm going on Aug 27.....I don't wanna wait...... ;D


hehe All kidding aside, is there anyway for me to get into an earlier start date? You know like when you have a dentist appointment and someone who had an earlier appointment decides to drop out?  Or is something like that not possible with our recruitment system?


----------



## Durinde (15 May 2007)

Brett said:
			
		

> I'm on a July 3 BMQ. Not sure if it's going to provoke anything, but thought I'd get that out there



It's good to see that someone else heading out on this date (I was starting to think I was the only one on these forums who was slated for early July). I did my medical and interview back in late Feb and I'm supposed to get sworn in early next month.


----------



## Brett (16 May 2007)

You are one smart cookie, Librarian 

Durinde I was thinking the exact same. Everybody was talking about late August & July start dates, I'm glad you're going early July, too. I did my medical, interview & cfat in mid to late March, and was already sworn in a week ago. It's fun. We got our C7 rifles lastnight, we took them apart, learned about the various parts, learned how to clean them, learned all the safety precautions, etc. I had a blast with them but I'm still a little rusty on how it works and stuff like that. It was really exciting, though.

Do you know where you're going Durinde?


----------



## Durinde (16 May 2007)

Brett said:
			
		

> You are one smart cookie, Librarian
> 
> Durinde I was thinking the exact same. Everybody was talking about late August & July start dates, I'm glad you're going early July, too. I did my medical, interview & cfat in mid to late March, and was already sworn in a week ago. It's fun. We got our C7 rifles lastnight, we took them apart, learned about the various parts, learned how to clean them, learned all the safety precautions, etc. I had a blast with them but I'm still a little rusty on how it works and stuff like that. It was really exciting, though.
> 
> Do you know where you're going Durinde?



I'm pretty sure I'm going to Quebec, but I'll get verification when they call me to get sworn in. In the meantime, I've been working like a dog on my cardio to make things easier on myself when I leave. 

I'm going in for Navy NE TECH (Comm).


----------



## Brett (16 May 2007)

Oh I definately won't see you then. I'm staying in the Province [Ontario] for my bmq. 

The navy?  :-\

Haha, only kidding. Have fun!


----------



## Durinde (16 May 2007)

With both of us having the same BMQ start date, it makes me wonder if I might be going to Ont. It looks like the mid-July dates are for St. Jean. Like I said, I'll find out for sure when they call me to get sworn in. I'm pretty sure the recruiter said I'm headed for Quebec though.

I like the water... so leave me alone


----------



## Brett (16 May 2007)

you're not from ont?

Apparantly there is a lot of random commencement dates for bmq courses. It also depends if you're entering reg or res. I also heard that mainly reg people are sent to st. jean for their bmq, and then shipped to their next course immediatley *after  their bmq.

and there's nothing wrong with the navy...  :


----------



## deedster (16 May 2007)

Brett
Our resident diplomat


----------



## Brett (17 May 2007)

Sell me some Inuit art D!!  8)


----------



## Jesse Christie (17 May 2007)

I'm leaving for BMQ on July the 16th who else is going to be going?


----------



## deedster (17 May 2007)

Brett said:
			
		

> Sell me some Inuit art D!!  8)


What, you need some extra weight in your rucksac?
I find a large bear carving in my back-pack during my lunchtime run helps build endurance  
Anytime Brett!
D2


----------



## Jesse Christie (17 May 2007)

I posted earlier on another thread it must have been moved to this one, I am new to this site and I've been reading alot of threads before deciding to post, I am leaving for the 16th of July as I mentioned earlier and I can't wait to get there. I am going  for Aviation Tech. Air Force. Besides all the great advice I've gained from threads like "no excuse", what can i do to prepare myself for BMQ, is it a good idea to begin waking up at 5 oclock to get used to it, also I know they only have runs 3 times a week, and I have a training schedule now that requires me to run 6 times a week, should I scrap it till BMQ is over or is it possible to do extra PT?


----------



## Keebler (17 May 2007)

Congrats Jesse, as you have probably read, i will be there for July 16th as well.

As for your Running schedule, dont scrap it, keep it up till you leave. You will have to put it on hold once you are there, as you have to do the PT they set out for you. But until then, happy running. I currently run 4 times a week and also incorporate about 2 days of sprints. Ill be keeping that up till BMQ starts and afterwards, ill start again.


----------



## Prairie Cowgirl (18 May 2007)

Who here is going to be in Borden for the July 2nd BMQ?

I'm in the naval res., as an RMS clerk.


----------



## NJL (18 May 2007)

Jesse Christie said:
			
		

> is it a good idea to begin waking up at 5 oclock to get used to it, also I know they only have runs 3 times a week, and I have a training schedule now that requires me to run 6 times a week, should I scrap it till BMQ is over or is it possible to do extra PT?



Getting into the pattern of early morning runs can only help ya during BMQ... up at 5 (4:30 if your pl cheats) running by 5:15- brekfast at 6-6:30... am's when pt and inspections (7 am) are together can be tricky.


----------



## Jesse Christie (18 May 2007)

Okay that answers my question, also does anybody know if we can bring our bible with us?


----------



## Durinde (18 May 2007)

Prairie Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Who here is going to be in Borden for the July 2nd BMQ?
> 
> I'm in the naval res., as an RMS clerk.



This is interesting.... I have a July 2nd start date for Reg Navy, but I always believed that I was going to Quebec (not that it matters). But everyone who has posted with an early July start date is headed for Borden.

I did get a package that included a letter from the recruiter which stated when I'll be leaving, but not where I'll be headed.

I should give them a call.


----------



## Brett (18 May 2007)

Prairie Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Who here is going to be in Borden for the July 2nd BMQ?
> 
> I'm in the naval res., as an RMS clerk.



I'll probably be there. Res inf. My start date is 3 July, though.


----------



## Keebler (18 May 2007)

I am going Reg navy and headed for St Jean July 16th start...so no not all Navy goes to Borden. Stop assuming...and call and ask.


----------



## Brett (18 May 2007)

My buddy joined reg navy, he was sent to St. Jean but he left before he finished... Said he wanted to go to the army, but I think he was just worried that he wouldn't get to go home after his basic.


----------



## LK21 (18 May 2007)

I'm not headed to St Jean for BMQ but Chiliwack, 4 July to 3 Aug then off to SQ :warstory:. Who else is going to be there?


----------



## Brett (18 May 2007)

LK21 are you by chance from the RHLI?

I know a few guys from my regiment [rhli], are headed down there for the early july bmq.. I've heard meaford, borden and chiliwak... I heard from one of the guys from my rc that I was heading to borden... but it could always change.


----------



## aesop081 (18 May 2007)

Brett said:
			
		

> LK21 are you by chance from the RHLI?



Take a second to look at his profile.....he's BCR


----------



## Brett (19 May 2007)

Cool, thanks Aviator.


----------



## rene_arsenualt (19 May 2007)

1) So far three i have currently met three people that are going to be on the July, 16th BMQ. 

2) I have received my joining instructions, also have started my autobiography Blah.

3) June 20th i am no longer a civilian.


----------



## Kyle_MacKinnon (21 May 2007)

Im going to St. Jean on the 15th of july for the 16th start date. Im going for avionics system tech. Email me if your gonna be there thatguyfromelenors@hotmail.com Ièd like to meet some people before I get there.


----------



## Prairie Cowgirl (23 May 2007)

I haven't received any instructions per say as of yet, I imagine that will come soon.

Ok, so is anyone going to the July BMQ in Borden, who is over 17?   This is gonna be interesting. 

I've heard both July 2nd and July 3rd for start dates.  I believe the 2nd is a Monday though, so that would make more sense.

I think I'm flying out June 30th, if I'm not mistaken.  I'm both excited and nervous about BMQ, I can't believe it's almost June already! 

What do you guys figure, do you think they'll lock us all up on base for the July long?   I'm thinking yeah, seeing as how we'll probably arrive maybe on the Friday before.


----------



## Kyle_MacKinnon (23 May 2007)

you will be confined to barracks for at least the first 4 weeks of basic....To get you used to military life.


----------



## Brett (23 May 2007)

I heard from a sergeant lastnight at parade night that the majority of my platoon was heading up to meaford instead of borden.. I'm actually kind of relieved that I have a high chance of going to meaford because on my weekend leaves I can head up to Sauble beach.

I picked up my kit & uniform lasnight before my shift ended. I had so much stuff I had to make two trips to the car. Anyway, when I got home I went to organize my uniform and stuff so I could get ready fast next tuesday, and what was missing from my uniform? * MY PANTS!* Yes, my pants are missing. It sucks so bad. I called the cf orderly office at my regiment but nobody answered.

the beret fits nicely, and so do the boots. 

Cowgirl, where are you flying in from?


----------



## Prairie Cowgirl (23 May 2007)

I'm flying out from Winnipeg, to Borden.  Although I may be taking my QL3 course right after BMQ, so I'm asking if I can take my car if I get the second course as well.  So I may be there for 5 months instead of 2, but back home just before my b-day.

There's 4 of us coming from my unit in total, 2 aside from that are on the spring course right now.  

I received my uniform back around March, but I hear that we don't wear any or much blue (navy) out there.  We won't be loaded on BMQ until beginning of June.


----------



## Brett (23 May 2007)

Also to answer your question, 





> who is over 17?


 I'm 17.

RE: your car,

well, I'd have to say if you're flying over here to ontario all the way from winnipeg, I highly doubt they'll fly your car over as well. If you're joining up regular force, you go right from your bmq course to your next course. You might have to get someone to drive your car over and fly back, or think of some way to get your car to ontario.

So are you joining with the navy, then?


----------



## Prairie Cowgirl (23 May 2007)

Who said anything about flying my car? That'd be silly.  No I want to drive my car, in order to have it for my QL3 course.  I don't care if I can't use it on BMQ at all.  It's just that 5 months without a vehicle is kinda crappy.  But either way, all I can do is ask, if they say no I'll live.

I'm navy reserves, yeah.  My parents live in Ottawa, so I'm hoping to visit them at one point or another if I'm gone for 5 months.

Brett, have you found your pants yet? haha 

I ran in the rain and the lightning in the park this evening.  I must be nuts


----------



## Brett (24 May 2007)

Sorry, Cowgirl, the majority of things fly right over my head  

and no, I never _ found _ my pants because they never _ issued _ them to me. I called the corporal today and talked with her, she gave me shit because she had told me lastnight when I picked up my kit if I had * everything*. I said "sorry", she said "don't kiss ass, you do what you have to do". It's all good, though, I'm heading down there after my afternoon class to pick up 3 pants. 

Woo-Hoo!


----------



## Prairie Cowgirl (24 May 2007)

haha nice, you got jacked up over _pants_ that's great......


----------



## rene_arsenualt (24 May 2007)

Wow that sucks.


----------



## Brett (24 May 2007)

I was definately not expecting that, either. But I guess I deserved it considering I didn't listen the first time.

ohlord, if that was the cause from not listening about pants, I wonder what bmq will be like  :-\


----------



## Keebler (24 May 2007)

Just do what your are told the first time and listen to instructions and everything will be good in basic. if you stress yourself out about getting jacked up about your pants and wonder what its gonna be like in basic, your gonna drive yourself nuts before it starts. Just relax, do as your told, listen to everything you are taught and it will all sink in.


----------



## Brett (24 May 2007)

skdncq98 c4 mmfdsjjjjj49fs

... Sorry for my outrageous emphasis there. I seemed to have piddled myself.  


Haha, only kidding. But you're right. I'm far too anxious about basic. I'm excited, yet very nervous because this is an experience that will be totally fresh to me.

also, about my pants, they thought I was a 30. I'm a 34. I tried on a 32 and I had to hike them up almost to my nipples _ just _ to get the zipper done up. Think I made the right choice and decided to wait until my size comes in?


----------



## Dinger_ca (5 Jun 2007)

I just returned from St.Jean on a med release, get used to taking the stairs at least 4 times a day and learn how to sew, trust me the first couple weekends your going to be sewing a lot of kit


----------



## Prairie Cowgirl (5 Jun 2007)

I'm starting to get anxious to go already.  I'm off this week on holidays from my civvy job, then I only have 10 working days left there when I get back.  Hubby is in Shilo all week so I don't see him until the weekends either.  I go for the odd run in the park, but then I'm still bored after.  :-\

I'm not sure if I have to bring out my navy kit or not out to Borden.  Guess I'll find out soon.....and I'm still waiting to hear if I can go on my QL3 course right after BMQ or not.


----------



## NJL (6 Jun 2007)

Dinger_ca said:
			
		

> get used to taking the stairs at least 4 times a day and learn how to sew, trust me the first couple weekends your going to be sewing a lot of kit



I agree on both of these points... I lost like 20 lbs and was only there for 5 weeks (made the huge mistake of VRing I'm in the process of rejoining), I've heard of people loosing like 40lbs while on bmq.. during the summer months you're pretty well sweating all the time, lol (drill, pt,etc).. drill was the worst, we'd all be sweating buckets which is scary when trying to do pushups, on a cement floor lol. As for sewing, first weekend you'll do lots (hrs upon hrs/most of sat/sun).. get good before ya go, I didn't realize how much sewing we'd do and I wasn't the greatest at it... gives ya a good chance to  help/get to know each other.


----------



## wolot (7 Jun 2007)

My name is Richard and I'm coming from Winnipeg for my July 16 BMQ.
Acs (Aerospace Structures Tech)
I'm 18
So excited!
   
winterpegger@hotmail.com
anyone else from Winnipeg


----------



## Prairie Cowgirl (7 Jun 2007)

wolot said:
			
		

> My name is Richard and I'm coming from Winnipeg for my July 16 BMQ.
> Acs (Aerospace Structures Tech)
> I'm 18
> So excited!
> ...



Hey Richard, I'm from Winnipeg but I'm doing my BMQ July 2nd in Borden.  I probably know some of your instructors...hehe

If my hubby wasn't PRETC for Afghanistan this year, he'd probably be one of your instructors as well.  (lucky for you...j/k)

I'm navy so I'm not doing my BMQ in Winnipeg or Wainwright, although Winnipeg would've been nice since I live here.

Good luck on basic!


----------



## Durinde (7 Jun 2007)

I got my call on Monday for me to be sworn in on the 18th (I start BMQ on the 2nd or 3rd of July). I had my last day with civilian work last friday, and am now taking some time off before I head out to BMQ.

It is pretty freaky to think a month from now I'll be in training.


----------



## Keebler (7 Jun 2007)

Prairie Cowgirl said:
			
		

> I'm navy so I'm not doing my BMQ in Winnipeg or Wainwright, although Winnipeg would've been nice since I live here.
> 
> Good luck on basic!



Richard did not say he was doing bmq in wainright or winnipeg, i suspect he will be in st. jean for the 16th as that is where most of us going reg force are headed on that date. If i am wrong richard, feel free to correct.


----------



## wolot (7 Jun 2007)

Im going to St. jean... never atually stayed in Quebec before. Other than getting lost in montreal.


----------



## Prairie Cowgirl (7 Jun 2007)

Oops you're right, Richard said he was coming from Winnipeg, not going there.  My bad.  

I may be going to St. Jean for my QL3, either that or Borden.  I'm hoping to do that right after BMQ.


----------



## Canoe2Boot (7 Jun 2007)

Hello all, 

I was sworn in May 17th with 31CER and just waiting to receive my joining instructions, but from what the unit recruiter said it sounds like I will be on the July 2nd course in Borden.


----------



## Prairie Cowgirl (8 Jun 2007)

Hi Canoe2boot, maybe I'll see you in Borden.


----------



## Commandant (9 Jun 2007)

Anyone here starts there BMQ on Jul 09?


----------



## Brett (10 Jun 2007)

Ugh. Everyone is going to Borden. I thought I was going to Borden too but a Cpl told us on parade night that we'd be going to Meaford. Nothing wrong with meaford [hell, my aunt is a medical instructor or something like that there this summer], but the thing is most of you are going to borden. I wish I was going there so I could get to know some of you. I know the guys in my unit that are going, but I'd like to get to know an outside face.


----------



## Kujo (10 Jun 2007)

Hello all, I am from Winnipeg, as some of you are. Are there any reservists out there? I've been told that BMQ is either going to be in "the Peg" or in Wainwright. Can anyone verify this? Also the start date is July 2nd, as is my understanding. I will be training to be an Armoured Recce. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Prairie Cowgirl (10 Jun 2007)

Kujo said:
			
		

> Hello all, I am from Winnipeg, as some of you are. Are there any reservists out there? I've been told that BMQ is either going to be in "the Peg" or in Wainwright. Can anyone verify this? Also the start date is July 2nd, as is my understanding. I will be training to be an Armoured Recce. Looking forward to it.



Hi Kujo, if you're in Winnipeg and going armoured Recce, you'll actually be in my hubby's regiment.  Although he's pre-training right now to go to Afghanistan.  I believe you're right, you should either be going to Winnipeg or to Wainwright for BMQ.  I'm navy res, so I'm out east to Borden.  You will probably like it at the Garries, they're a pretty close knit group of people.  I've made many friends from there over the years.  My husband was actually an instructor in Winnipeg last summer for BMQ.  Good luck


----------



## van (17 Jun 2007)

im going to st jean july 16th for my bmq. my trade is line tech for the army. im pretty excited to go. should be fun


----------



## Prairie Cowgirl (17 Jun 2007)

I fly out on June 30th, it's now been confirmed.  I still don't know about my QL3 course right after BMQ, but if I don't know before I leave, I'll find out when I'm out in Borden.  

Only 6 more days of my civvy job, then I'm done! Is anyone else starting to get nervous? I know I am, and excited too.....

Just waiting to receive my itinerary, instructions, and my list now.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## phil.n (17 Jun 2007)

Any sigs here going for BMQ/SQ in Shilo on July 1st? Give me a heads up! It'd be nice to know who I'm spending my summer with.


----------



## hshepherd (17 Jun 2007)

Hey All


I just wanted to see if there is anyone on here that is going to St. Jean for july 16th for the trade of Signal Operator. maybe there will be someone here that I will meet next month. Im really looking forward to it


----------



## Brett (17 Jun 2007)

Prairie Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Is anyone else starting to get nervous?



hell yeah. i'm more excited right now, but i know that ride up there to meaford will be a KILLER. i'll probably attempt to jump out of the car in hopes i wouldnt have to go, haha, but i am extremely determined to stick with it even if i absolutely hate it and want to go home.


----------



## Durinde (18 Jun 2007)

Got sworn in today and got all my flight arrangements etc... Starting at St. Jean on July 2nd. 

12 days to go before I fly out!


----------



## slowmode (19 Jun 2007)

I start July 3rd, less than 2 weeks at Connaught. I"m really nervous , but I will try my hardest.


----------



## Brett (19 Jun 2007)

Hussein every morning when I get up I'll think of you doing the same - that'll be my motivation 

 ;D


----------



## slowmode (19 Jun 2007)

Brett said:
			
		

> Hussein every morning when I get up I'll think of you doing the same - that'll be my motivation
> 
> ;D



haha ya, well feel the pain at the same time


----------



## Brett (20 Jun 2007)

we will.. because now im loaded on aug 2 course @ connaught.

but.. you start in 2 weeks.. i dont start for another 6 weeks now.


kind of sucks, but i have a slight injury, so i guess someone upstairs was thinking of that when they selected a few guys in my PL to cut out of the july 3rd course, lol.


----------



## slowmode (21 Jun 2007)

Brett said:
			
		

> we will.. because now im loaded on aug 2 course @ connaught.
> 
> but.. you start in 2 weeks.. i dont start for another 6 weeks now.
> 
> ...


Well then this is how it will work. I will transfer my pain over once i'm done if *hopefully I finish it*


----------



## Canoe2Boot (22 Jun 2007)

I have yet to hear anything from my regiment regarding joining instructions and the course starts in just over a week. I guess I should have confirmed with the recruiting officer whether I was being loaded on the July 2nd course in Borden before he left on course for the summer.


----------



## GeorgeD (22 Jun 2007)

Going to Shilo July 2nd Finally... I received my kit and everything.... ;D


----------



## Canoe2Boot (22 Jun 2007)

Finally got word today. I will be heading to Connaught for July 2nd. Can't wait!


----------



## slowmode (23 Jun 2007)

Canoe2Boot said:
			
		

> Finally got word today. I will be heading to Connaught for July 2nd. Can't wait!


Thats great you will be with me


----------



## Prairie Cowgirl (23 Jun 2007)

I finally called my unit on Friday to inquire about my paperwork.  I can pick up my joining instructions anytime, so I will pick that up on Monday.  The rest of my paperwork (flight info, etc.) will be ready for me to pick up on Wednesday.  I fly out June 30th, course starts July 2nd in Borden.  It sounds like everyone else is getting their stuff last minute as well, but I'm relieved now that I know.

I've been casually packing, and I think I've already overpacked.......eek


----------



## slowmode (23 Jun 2007)

What have you packed so far


----------



## Brett (23 Jun 2007)

Hussein!! You forgot a question mark on the end of your question!!

That's an extra 12 pushups. 

 

You guys are going to be heading out soon. I'm far too busy this upcoming week, so I might not get a chance to give a formal goodbye. Good luck to all of you. Please be safe and try to make the best of it. Don't ever give up. If you find you hate it and joining the army was a mistake on your part, * at least * finish your bmq / sq. I'm sure once it's all done you'll have nothing to say about it - just a memory that you'll never forget - for better, or worse. 

Hussein, I'll hopefully be seeing you in august. Maybe on a weekend leave or something we can hit up Hull and go for a beer. Or, we could sail down the Ottawa river and sing some army ballads   

have fun guys. I will be speaking to you before, or after summers end.

-Brett


----------



## slowmode (23 Jun 2007)

Brett said:
			
		

> Hussein!! You forgot a question mark on the end of your question!!
> 
> That's an extra 12 pushups.
> 
> ...


Sure sure!!


----------



## DarkFire (26 Jun 2007)

I'm leaving June 30th for Shilo and the course starts July 1. Most of my stuff is already packed but I still have no idea what flight I'm leaving on.(It could be from either Calgary or Edmonton; I'll be filling in the paperwork for that tomorrow) Does anyone know if you get issued any of the stuff that may have failed to be issued to you down in Shilo? I still do not have about four or so items that are on the list.


----------



## badjai (26 Jun 2007)

I from Toronto Ontario, Naval Res., RMS Clerk, going Borden for BMQ at July 2rd, =.= leaving on Canada Day =.=~


----------



## Prairie Cowgirl (26 Jun 2007)

You're leaving on Canada Day? hmmm I'm leaving on saturday.  Well see you there!


----------



## badjai (27 Jun 2007)

=.= kind of excited but also worry


----------



## Brett (27 Jun 2007)

badjai said:
			
		

> July 2rd



lol. sounds like "july turd"


 8)


----------



## badjai (27 Jun 2007)

Brett said:
			
		

> lol. sounds like "july turd"
> 
> 
> 8)



=.= 2nd then~


----------



## TikiTak (29 Jun 2007)

Leaving from Toronto to Ottawa!

25 SVC BN


----------



## Josh1r (22 Jul 2007)

Good luck to all of you leaving in the next couple of days, Be Safe!


----------



## Brett (22 Jul 2007)

Hey Josh, thanks! I leave in about 11 days from Stoney Creek (Hamilton home unit) to Ottawa!


----------

